# 2A (60's) VHI B. Renew 1st June, Want semi private acc for Bons Cork, alternatives?



## shesells (10 Apr 2013)

Following my success in saving my sister 50% earlier in the year (thanks to here) http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=175979 I have now been tasked with sorting out my parents' insurance.

They have been with the VHI forever, unquestionably accepting renewal prices and increases but they've reached breaking point now. They are in their early & late 60s. My Mum has had a number of surgeries in recent years and they feel they owe it to the VHI to keep paying lol.

Their cover was VHI Plan B - or whatever the new equivalent of it is, I haven't seen the documentation to check the name. The hospital cover is very important, their preferred hospital is the Bon Secour in Cork which is a private hospital so they need semi-private accommodation there as key. They don't currently have day to day cover.

Any suggestions?


----------



## suzie (10 Apr 2013)

Not to be rude to the expert when he/she comes around , but the first question will be when is the renewal (as this dictates prices via eminent increases etc..)?

S.


----------



## shesells (11 Apr 2013)

AFAIK it's June 1st, will check the next time I'm talking to them.


----------



## snowyb (13 Apr 2013)

Hi shesells,

Laya Healthcare are the only health provider that have NO restrictions for orthopaedic or cataract surgery
in a private or hi-tech hospital.
They also have NO  waiting times in respect of outpatient cover  for any age group.

The plan your parents are on at the moment, has no hospital excess.  
This type of plan, with no hospital excess  would be recommended,  as their preferred choice of hospital is a private hospital. 

The following 2 plans are worth considering;

1.  Healthwise Plus No Excess;   Price per adult;   1003pa(1036)  Good hospital cover, limited outpatient cover.

2.  Company Care Plus;  Price per adult;   1201pa(1237)  Good hospital cover, excellent outpatient cover.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?67&277&198/

prices in brackets include a 3% charge if paying by instalments.

All other 3 providers have an 80% restriction(VHI) or a 2000 euro co payment for orthopaedic surgery and a 1 or 2 year waiting
time for outpatient cover.



Oh Suzie,  referring to me in such glowing terms as 'expert'  could create the wrong impression -  people might start thinking I'm a broker or
a professional working in the health insurance industry - I'm far from it, in fact I still have my 'L plates' on.  lol

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## shesells (16 Apr 2013)

Brilliant, thanks for this. Will see if they've had their renewal notice yet - they've been away, part of my Mum's recuperation.


----------



## shesells (2 May 2013)

The saving here is around €300 each based on their renewal and for better cover too. Thanks so much Snowyb


----------

